# Lâchez vous! Montrez moi vos fond d'écran



## Axel420 (5 Février 2015)

Hello tout le monde, je vient de m'acheter un iPad Mini, et j'aimerais changer de fond d'écran, envoyé moi vos fond d'écran ou plus belles images, quelque soit le thème, de tout!


----------



## Oyoel (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Il y a déjà un sujet sur ça : http://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-vos-wallpapers.194441/

Je ferme donc


----------

